# Gothic 2  Drachenkampf und Meisterdegen



## jetpackfreak (7. August 2005)

Ich hab mich mal an Feomathar probiert und muss sagen   
Der is ja sauschwer!!!!!!!! Nach jedem Schlag werd ich sofort weggekickt und der Schaden regeneriert sich. Könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar Tipps geben? Außerdem wollte ich fragen wo es überall Meisterdegen gibt.
Danke euer jetpackfreak


----------



## Dumbi (7. August 2005)

Wegen dem Drachen: Hast du das Auge Innos angelegt?


----------



## jetpackfreak (7. August 2005)

Dumbi am 07.08.2005 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wegen dem Drachen: Hast du das Auge Innos angelegt?



Jo!


----------



## Dumbi (7. August 2005)

jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 07.08.2005 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist es auch aufgeladen?
Den Meisterdegen findest du z.B. in Xardas Turm im Minental.
Mehr dazu hier:
http://forum.jowood.de/printthread.php?t=76028


----------



## jetpackfreak (7. August 2005)

Dumbi am 07.08.2005 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 20:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ja is aufgeladen


----------



## Dumbi (7. August 2005)

Auf welchem Level ist dein Charakter gerade?


----------



## jetpackfreak (7. August 2005)

Dumbi am 07.08.2005 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf welchem Level ist dein Charakter gerade?



27


----------



## Dumbi (7. August 2005)

Hm, mir fällt sonst nichts mehr ein...    
Ich habe bei jedem Drachen eibfach zugeschlagen, und bin danach seitlich ausgewichen, und das hat wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## jetpackfreak (7. August 2005)

Dumbi am 07.08.2005 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, mir fällt sonst nichts mehr ein...
> Ich habe bei jedem Drachen eibfach zugeschlagen, und bin danach seitlich ausgewichen, und das hat wunderbar geklappt.



bin ich schon stark genug oder sollt ich noch leveln?


----------



## Killtech (7. August 2005)

jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> bin ich schon stark genug oder sollt ich noch leveln?


Die Kämpfe mit den Drachen sind immer so eine Fummelei. 

Eigentlich sind sie nicht schwer zu besiegen. Man braucht nur eine gute Portion Geduld und die richtige Taktik. Kauf vor dem Kampf am besten einige Geschwindigkeitstränke. Während des Gefechts wirfst du dann immer einen ein, und versuchst dich dann dem Drachen zu nähern. Laufe dabei immer im Kreis um ihn herum und taste dich weiter an ihn heran. Wenn du nah genug dran bist schlägst du zu und ziehst dich anschließend wieder zurück. Das Prozedere wiederholst du immer und immer wieder, bis der Drache keine Lebensenergie hat und besiegt ist. Nicht verzweifeln, kann schon mal eine Weile dauern. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## jetpackfreak (7. August 2005)

Killtech am 07.08.2005 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow,so muss ne Kampfanleitung aussehen. Danke Killtech


----------



## MrCow (7. August 2005)

Darf man an der Stelle sinnlos spammen das Gothic 2 so ziehmlich das beste Spiel ist das je auf den Markt gekommen ist?


----------



## Dumbi (7. August 2005)

Nö, ist es nicht.


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (7. August 2005)

Killtech am 07.08.2005 21:15 schrieb:
			
		

> jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ohne Add-On war das ja kein Problem, 
mit Add-On hab ich die Drachen so nie geschafft, der hat sich bis ich wieder an ihm dran war wieder fast ganz regeneriert, 
das war mir dann doch zu langwierig und ich habs auf die einfache Art gemacht
Spruchrolle Demon beschwören - und dem Demon zuschauen fertig 

Harry


----------



## Tronox1200 (7. August 2005)

Ich habe mir Feuerregen geholt.


----------



## Morito (8. August 2005)

jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 20:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab mich mal an Feomathar probiert und muss sagen
> Der is ja sauschwer!!!!!!!! Nach jedem Schlag werd ich sofort weggekickt und der Schaden regeneriert sich. Könnt ihr mir bitte ein paar Tipps geben? Außerdem wollte ich fragen wo es überall Meisterdegen gibt.
> Danke euer jetpackfreak






Wenn du schwarzes Erz gefunden hasz solltest du es nachdem du mit dem Drachen geredet hast auf ihn anwenden. Der Drache kann sich dann nur noch in Zeitlupe bewegen und sollte mit einem Geschwindigkeitstrank intus ganz einfach zu besiegen sein.


----------



## MaxBoeck (8. August 2005)

am besten kkommst du gg. Drachen mit Zaubersprüchen an. Da gibts so ein der heißt glaubich "Großer Feuersturm" oder so ähnlich und der macht 500 Schaden. Ich glaub so ein hab ich im Minental mal so nem Typen abgekauft...war ziemlich teuer...achja und in der AddonWelt hab ich einen beim Troll gefunden. Du solltest dann halt genügend Manatränke mithaben...


----------



## jetpackfreak (8. August 2005)

MrCow am 07.08.2005 21:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man an der Stelle sinnlos spammen das Gothic 2 so ziehmlich das beste Spiel ist das je auf den Markt gekommen ist?



Darf ich an dieser Stelle spammen,dass er absolut Recht hat?


----------



## Goto_666 (8. August 2005)

jetpackfreak am 08.08.2005 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> MrCow am 07.08.2005 21:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mann, mann, mann... wenns nur solche Spams gäbe, wäre die Welt echt um einiges reicher, nicht war??    Wenn schon alle dabei sind, muss ich mich natürlich gleich anschließen. Gothic 2... und das AddOn... und Gothic 1...  auch und überhaupt alle Gothicspiele, ach was!! Piranha Bytes überhaupt und ohnehin... ach ihr wisst schon was ich meine!!! Einfach nur   

Und so wirds mir auch beim dritten Teil gehen, schätz ich...   

Goto

PS: Sorry, ich hör schon wieder auf, aber das musste jetzt mal raus...


----------



## jetpackfreak (8. August 2005)

Goto_666 am 08.08.2005 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> jetpackfreak am 08.08.2005 11:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man sieht,dass du ein intelligenter Mensch bist^^


----------



## ork1234 (8. August 2005)

Also mit Dämon beschwören oder Armee der finsternis Rolle is es eigenltich ein Kinderspiel!


----------



## Homerclon (9. August 2005)

jetpackfreak am 07.08.2005 20:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 07.08.2005 20:55 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das glaub ich eher nicht, sobald du mit dem Drachen gesprochen hast ist es entladen, und auch seine Schutzwirkung ist weg.
Daher ist es praktisch noch ein Amulett zu haben das viel schutz vor (Drachen)Feuer bietet, und es direkt nach dem Gespräch mit den Drachen anzulegen.

http://www.mondgesaenge.de/G2ADB/
Da findest du eine Liste aller Amulette, in der auch steht wo diese zu finden sind.
Ausserdem findest du da eine Karte, wo du Spruchrollen finden kannst.(gegen Drachen sind "Dämon Beschwören", "Skelett Beschwören"(mind 2.), "Armee der Finsterniss" und "Monster schrumpfen" zu empfehlen.)


----------



## kingston (11. August 2005)

Also ich fand die Drachen einfacher als so manch anderes Ungeziefer. Ich hab als Paladin oder Söldner ziemlich viele Punkte auf Stärke investiert und natürlich auf Ein- und Zweihandkampf. Hab meistens den Orkschlächter verwendet. Bin nach dem Gespräch sofort auf den Drachen zugerannt und hab ihm eine Combo mit Schlägen verpasst. Wenn er dann abhebt um seine Position zu ändern. sofort hinterher und bevor er noch richtig am Boden aufgesetzt hat sofort wieder zuschlagen bis er wieder abhebt. Da Spiel wiederholt sich dann einige Zeit, aber so geht es auch ohne Zauber.

mfg


----------



## TheMadman (12. August 2005)

Entweder du nimmst die scharze Perle, damit wird es ziemlich einfach. Oder du beschwörst einen Dämon, der packt den manchmal sogar im Alleingang!


----------



## dirty_harry_34 (13. August 2005)

kingston am 11.08.2005 17:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fand die Drachen einfacher als so manch anderes Ungeziefer. Ich hab als Paladin oder Söldner ziemlich viele Punkte auf Stärke investiert und natürlich auf Ein- und Zweihandkampf. Hab meistens den Orkschlächter verwendet. Bin nach dem Gespräch sofort auf den Drachen zugerannt und hab ihm eine Combo mit Schlägen verpasst. Wenn er dann abhebt um seine Position zu ändern. sofort hinterher und bevor er noch richtig am Boden aufgesetzt hat sofort wieder zuschlagen bis er wieder abhebt. Da Spiel wiederholt sich dann einige Zeit, aber so geht es auch ohne Zauber.
> 
> mfg



Mit oder ohne Add-On das ist dabei die Frage

Ohne gehts so 

Mit Add-On wird dann schwierig 

Gruss 

Harry


----------



## Fraggerick (13. August 2005)

OHNE addon sind die kein problem ^^ ich hab das feuerfiech als MAGIER mim schwert feddichgemacht... hadde keine mana tränke mehr...

orkschlächter rul0rt alles weg *g*
und mit manatränken braucht man nur nen par "blitzschlag".... is so, oder so mein zauberspruch nummer eins... 

cheers

ps: [spam] gothik ruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuult [/spam]


----------



## jetpackfreak (14. August 2005)

des problem is orkschlächter brauct im add-on 130 stärke und die mistviecher regenerieren sich schneller als man gucken kann


----------



## Shamander (14. August 2005)

das mit dem schwarzen erz hab ich nicht ausprobiert, ging im addon aber auch ohne. mal mit dämon beschwören, mal mit 2 golems (wobei man aufpassen muss beim beschwören das die sich nicht gegenseitig verkloppen) oder skeletten, feuerregen. und natürlich immer kräftig draufhauen


----------



## TheMadman (14. August 2005)

Ohja, was war das noch für ein Gefühl, als ich bei Gothic1 das erstemal den langen Weg nach unten genommen hab. Einer von den kleinen Scavangern kam an und hat mich beobachtet (komisch, ist nie wieder passiert) Als ich ein Seraphis geflückt hab hat er mich sofort getötet ^^ Jedenfalls musste ich glaub ich 4 mal neustarten 
*spam*


----------



## Stiller_Meister (14. August 2005)

jetpackfreak am 08.08.2005 17:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Goto_666 am 08.08.2005 16:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



World of Warcraft und Baldur's Gate 2 sind meine absoluten Lieblingsspiele, dicht gefolgt von Vampireloodlines, was aber leider nur beim ersten mal durchspielen richtig geil ist!  
G2 hat mir auch Spass gemacht, aber gehört für mich absolut nicht zu den Top Games, naja, mal gucken wie Teil3 wird....


----------



## hailtotheking (14. August 2005)

ich hab die Drachen immer mit gut 20 Goblin-Skeletten besiegt.
Ist echt geil, wenn sich der Drache nicht mehr bewegen kann, weil er ständig von einem Skelett getroffen wird


----------

